# sphynix cat wanted for adoption



## fayenewman (Jul 14, 2009)

i currently have a 8 month old persian cat and would like in the future to adopt a Sphynix cat. I wouldnt want a kitten and i am looking for an adult at any age to take in to my home. Does anybody know where you can adopt sphynix cats from?

Thanks 

Faye


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

try googling sphnx rescue,wouldnt think there are many to be given away though,last site i looked a they wanted £1600 for a pet quality! and if anyone had to rehome they would want to recoperate some costs or return to breeder.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

Title of Your Page hope this helps


----------



## fayenewman (Jul 14, 2009)

hi thanks for the replies. I have registered my self on the waiting list on the link that you supplied. thanks again. Now we just have to sit and wait


----------

